# Oxypowder



## 18522 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have never recommended a product before now - always advocating natural remedies etc...But I am so blown away by the incredible effectiveness of OXYPOWDER that I must post it here. It can be found online at www.oxypowder.com - it is not cheap, around $ 44.00 USD per bottle (they do ship overseas and to Canada.) It is oxydized magnesium, non habit forming, no side effects except, are you ready? - Diarrhea - Works EVERY SINGLE TIME, no exceptions. You must trust me on this. The directions say to take four capsules at bedtime but I only take three every other night and it works even in the mornings after an off night. It is NOT a stimulant laxative, the ozone in the mag works osmotically and turns, literally, your stool to water and out it comes. No cramping, you just wake up early and go. It works in both the upper and lower GI tract, eliminating old fecal matter in the upper as well. It is incredible and I do not work for this company, am not associated with it in any way, have simply been using it for months and months now and have waited to see if there were any negative effects or no results before posting it here.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Milk of magnesia works the same exact way and is a lot cheaper. As will the magnesium citrate sold for bowel preps. Both osmotic, turns the stool to water, and are not supposed to cause cramping.What confuses me about the advertising for this is everyone for the last several years tries to make you take antioxidents to prevent cancer and heart disease because reactive oxygen species are generally destructive to the body.Now we have products touting that they relase those things into the body.I'm not sure that all the oxygen/ozone stuff is what makes it work anyway as magnesium all by its lonesome does the job just fine


----------



## 18522 (Jun 24, 2005)

I understand your point of view, Kathleen, however Oxypowder works in a different way than plain mag supps (which I also use to helpful effect when not taking the Oxypowder) - the ozonated mag in Oxypowder supps helps to disintigrate any fecal matter in both the upper and lower plumbing and the way it is formulated is not the same as free radicals entering the system. It is more complicated than I can explain here but it is the one thing I have tried that has worked for me consistently and without side effects, cramping, addiction. Just thought I would recommend it to others...


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Oxypowder works in a different way than plain mag supps (which I also use to helpful effect when not taking the Oxypowder) - the ozonated mag in Oxypowder supps helps to disintigrate any fecal matter in both the upper and lower plumbing and the way it is formulated is not the same as free radicals entering the


*False*. Just as K stated, this works through a laxative effect.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Pretty strong opinions there; you're flying in the face of naturopathic logic.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:naturopathic logic.


An oxymoron.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Ghitta, if you wish to test this out, why not try MOM for a period and see if there is any difference or not. If not, then you can save some money. If there is a difference, then I am sure that others will respect your findings.Mark


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Our medical system referred to as 'healthcare 'is also an oxymoron; its really 'disease-care' or symptom abatement.


----------



## 18522 (Jun 24, 2005)

Listen, I have used MoM AND mag oxide supps over the years, for many years. I am going on record that nothing, NOTHING, has worked for me like Oxypowder, it's guaranteed and I am not someone who falls for every "natural" or even allopathic remedy on the internet - trust me, my middle name is Contempt Prior to Investigation, ha ha ha, but in this case, I swear, I urge folk to actually read their website and note the difference in how magnesium and Oxygenated magnesium works. Again, it's www.oxypowder.com and as far as I'm concerned, it's worth every last nickel.


----------



## 18522 (Jun 24, 2005)

PS: I am not a "new" member; but I have been off the bulletin board for a long time and when I finally logged in again I had to do it under "Ghitta One" and not 'Ghitta' my old moniker. Had to do with the whole change of the BB and Groupee etc etc. I have posted for years and years here about what worked and did not work for me so that others may (or may not) benefit and for my own benefit. I am telling you that my whole issue with C has changed since I started the Oxypowder, I swear. I have nothing to gain from posting this except if it helps just one other person....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When you took MOM or Magnesium Oxide did you take them at the mega-doses that the OXY powder is at.Most people take 400-700 mgs of Mg OxideMost people take 1,000 or so mgs of Mg in the MOMOxypowder has about 3,400 mgs of Magnsesium at one shot.A fair test would be at the same dose of magnesium, not low dose vs high dose. Magnesium Citrate http://www.valu-rite.com/vr/magnesium-citrate.html is comonly taken at the doses of Oxypowder and can be used as a colon prep because it has a high enough dose of magnesium to liquify the stools completely.K.


----------



## 18522 (Jun 24, 2005)

K. - the high dose of mag in Oxypowder is NOT absorbed by the system - it is used as a carrier -I have verified this over and over again with the makers of the product. Spoken to them directly. It is mentioned on the web site and on their bottles and in the pamphlet that is included with each order. The oxygen released into the system is NOT a "free radical" either. I lived in France for many years and used ozone therapy there, directly into my blood stream and never had a prob with C whilst doing so. In any case, I have been using the Oxypowder now for about a year and have no side effects - I simply do not have to worry about going anymore.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think the high doses of any magnesium are absorbed no matter which compound you take.Why do you think I am talking absorbance?Osmotic laxatives work because they are in the colon pulling water into the colon, therefore by definition are not being absorbed into the body.I think if you took 3400 mgs of magnesium oxide like you do of magnesium citrate for bowel preps you would see the liquified stool as well.I don't buy the promotors sales pitch that their magnesium is somehow completely different from all other magnesium. You are free to believe them.I'm glad it works for you, really, but I think most people would get the same results from cheaper products if taken at the same exact dose.K.


----------



## 19962 (Apr 28, 2005)

High doses of Magnesium are absorbed, with toxicity being related to dose, age, kidney function, and probably other factors. Check out the web site below. www.turner-white.com/pdf/hp_mar02_laxative.pdf This elderly male became toxic after taking 16 -32 ounces MOM daily.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

wow, thats a lot of milk og mag- the scarey part is that it said he became tolerant and needed more and more- does that mean my 1-3 tbs is gonna stop working and Ill need more and more over the years??????????


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

You Know, I don't think managing a problem like this can necessarily depend on one thing ie I don't think there is one sure-fire remedy that will always work. Its probably best to use different things like herbs, supplements diet and medications alternately as needed. I would think one can build tolerance to anything, including MOM and or fiber or whatever if used constantly.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Oxypowder now for about a year and have no side effects - I simply do not have to worry about going anymore.


Given how high the dose is, it seems to conceivable that some may be absorbed and possibly enough to cause hypermagnesemia.* You should have your serum magnesium check to be on the safe side *


> quote:The oxygen released into the system is NOT a "free radical" either. I lived in France for many years and used ozone therapy there, directly into my blood stream and never had a prob with C whilst doing so. I


The laxative effect is through magnesium as K explained above and has *nothing* to do with oxygen.


> quote:does that mean my 1-3 tbs is gonna stop working and Ill need more and more over the years?


No, there probably is no "tolerance". His condition may have just gotten worse.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Ghitta,I am under the impression that this Board is open to both the successes and failure we, as a group have experienced.No caveats, I am glad you are done with the C. Hopefully others who have not had success with mag or MOM, will appreciate your experience.Mark


----------



## 15567 (Apr 6, 2005)

Was totally freaked out reading most of that link - but it does seem like that guy's hypomagnesia was brought on by him having kidney failure, so not going to bin my godsent MOM just yet. I'm pleased you've found something that works for you Ghitta; how expensive tho?! I'd advise trying high dose MOM just incase it gives the same result as you could save a small fortune. Lovely to hear a success story anyway


----------



## 15567 (Apr 6, 2005)

...or should that be hypermagnesia? Spelling is not my strong point!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually hypermagnesia problems are more common in people with kidney issues.Unfortunately often you may not know when you start going into kidney failure and the usual daily recommendation to prevent issues is to stay under 1000 or so mgs a day. If you take more than that regularly I would definitely take breaks to give your body a chance to clear out any excess magnesium you absorb. Also I would definitely keep water intake high to help the body clear out what it doesn't need. Drinking enough water isn't a bad idea anyway, but if you are getting your stool to be liquid all the time you may need more, and anyone who megadoses any nutrient may also need more water than usual to keep things flushed out.Generally your body can't absorb all of anything you take at a high dose (it is set up to take what it needs, not absorb everything you eat...so most megadosing gives you expensive stool and sometimes urine for some things you will overabsorb, but easily clear...a few things will build up in the body over time to dangerous levels because they are fat soluble or without supplementation rare enough in the diet that you need to hold onto every bit you do get) so that helps avoid problems with high doses of anything, but it still pays to be careful, and anyone taking very high doses of anything should periodically get tested to be sure they haven't started running into trouble. Better to find out before you need emergency intervention than too late.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PS, Mark, yep we are open to people talking about all sucesses and failures, but that doesn't mean that it is forbidden to express what one feels the pros and cons of any treatment are.After all, should we stop people from saying antidepressants have dangers just because they work well for some people, or avoid being concerned when someone controls their IBS just fine by only eating on weekends and not eating for 5 days at a time so they can go to work when they say they are seriously underweight?







Every single thing has pros and cons and I don't understand why you would comment like that. Do you really think we should ban all negative comments about all treatments? I, personally, don't think that is a useful path to go down. People need to know both the good and the bad to make an informed decision, not just rah rah everything is great information. People get enough of that from the sales literature for most products, alternative, OTC or prescription.K.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Kathleen, is taking 1-2 tbs of mom in range? my dr. thinks it all just fine- is this a mega dose? Ive had to do 3 lately b/c I was sick and since then my ibs is screwed up- once I get regulated I plan to do 1 tbs again along witht he miralax.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

500 mgs of Magnesium a Tablespoon (my bottle's dose) at 2X a day keeps you at the 1000 mgs a day recommended max so I wouldn't call it a megadose. (depends on the thing where you call the line, but usually it is more than at the daily max dose, Oxypowder is 3400 mgs a dose so 3X the max)You can take up to 4 in a day according to the bottle, but I would try to avoid doing that long term. Once in a while shouldn't hurt (it is more your average over time IMO than on one shot overage, as long as you aren't going way over).K.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

Kathleen, why do you think the mom helps along with the miraalx since they are both osmostic? the miralax alone wasn't cutting it but since I added the mom in daily I do much better.?????


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think I remember asking once if you got benefit from increasing the miralax, and that based on your prescription you are taking the most you can each day without having to pay out of pocket for extra.My guess is the dose of miralax you have alone is not enough osmotic for you to get full benefit, and either you need more miralax or need to add another osmotic to get enough total osmotic potential into your system to make a difference.I do not know gram for gram which pulls more water, so it may not be a one-to-one ratio. One may pull more water for it's weight than the other, so that may make a difference as well.K.


----------



## I'll B Snookered (Apr 9, 2004)

Ghitta,I can all but guarantee you that if you were to take an ultra-high dose of MOM or Philips magnesium caps (which is what I take), then you would have the diarrhea effect. Speaking only for myself, I took 1500mg of MOM once, and I had D like crazy. I would be willing to bet that if you scooted up near the Mg+ concentration of Oxypowder, you would see the exact same results. Try it, and let us know what you find.


----------

